# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Vetermec σε περιστερια.

## konsge

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς σε τι αναλογία με νερό χορηγούμε το vetermec σε περιστέρια?

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αν και δεν το εχω χορηγηση ποτε σε περιστερια ειναι η δοσολογια 1ml σε 940ml νερο.

----------


## xXx

Eίναι ίδια η δοσολογία όπως και για τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά, απλά όσο πιο μεγάλο είναι το πουλί πίνει πιο πολύ νερό και συνεπώς παίρνει και μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα φαρμάκου!Η δόση είναι 1 ml vetermec στα 940 ml νερού και χορηγείται μέσω της ποτίστρας!Το νερό το αφήνουμε maximum έως 36 ώρες να πίνουν τα πουλιά και όχι πιο πολύ γιατί μπορεί να τα χάσουμε, αν αυτά είναι του μεγέθους - σωματικού βάρους ενός καναρινιού!Επανάληψη γίνεται μετά από 10 μέρες!

----------


## pedrogall

Γιατι ασθενεια το χορηγουμε αυτο το φαρμακο;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ειναι φαρμακο για των ενδο και εκτοπαρασιτων

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο πιο συγκεκριμενα γιατι ακριβως;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

για σκουλικι και ακαρη.για αυτα απο οτι γνωριζω.

----------

